# haro forum intro lite vs. specialized fuse 2, can't decide



## LeStrong (Jun 28, 2006)

How's it going guys
I've been racing xc for a couple seasons and my dh friend is trying to get me to ride bmx as a cross training tool. I tried it and I got hooked. So now I'm in between bikes, either the haro forum intro lite or the specialized fuse 2.

Haro http://www.harobikes.com/bmx/bikes/forum_intro_lite.php
Specialized Fuse 2 http://www.specialized.com/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?spid=32569

Your help would be much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

fuse 2


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

*Haro!!!*

1. Way more 4130 on the Haro = Stronger and Lighter.
2. Oddy tires...these tires are a high pressure dirt tire, they freaking rock! = Less flats and lighter.
3. Mid bb not a euro bb, Mid has larger bearings and less pieces = Stronger. 
4. Rear wheel is a cassette not a freewheel = Wider gear range and smaller front sprockets. Plus, Mongoose is really the only other bike that uses a freewheel.

Yeah, the Haro is a better bike. I have also ridden both and the Haro weighed less and felt more whipable.


----------



## JGill (May 2, 2008)

Haro


----------



## the_godfather (Jan 19, 2007)

i like my fly bikes pantera 2


----------



## LeStrong (Jun 28, 2006)

Thanks you so much for your input guys, seems like the haro is the better choice.


----------



## NoBrakes! (Jun 15, 2007)

I love my 07 specialized fuse 3.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

the SpecialEd is a hi-ten steel bike, which is the lowest quality steel available to build bicycles with...


----------

